# Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!



## Keule71 (10. Februar 2017)

Moin, lohnt sich eine Wattwürmerpumpe?
Hat einer Erfahrung damit oder mit einem Brett?
Würde es gerne mal ausprobieren, dachte an Sehlendorfer Strand
Es gibt zwar Wattis bei uns um die Ecke, aber testen würde ich es gerne mal.
Welche Tageszeit? oder ist das egal?

Gruß Keule


----------



## Keule71 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

Wattwürmerpume, natürlich Wattwürmerpumpe!!
kann man den Titel auch korrigieren?


----------



## Weißtanne (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

@ Keule 71
Meinst du die Methode bei dem du mit der Pumpe Unterdruck erzeugst , um die Würmer in die Pumpe einzusaugen? Ich habe  bei you tube gesehen wie die Brexitter das perfekt beherrschen.Für mich kann ich nur sagen auf einen ganzen Wurm kommen 10 zerissene.Du musst schon genau wissen wie die Röhre verläuft sonst ist das der gerantierte Tod der Würmer.Ich habe den Trick jedenfalls nicht gefunden#c und nutze das Brett mit dem Seil, wenn das Wasser zu hoch zum Graben steht.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*



Keule71 schrieb:


> ... Welche Tageszeit? ...



Nur nachts! Die Würmer sind sehr schreckhaft!


----------



## Keule71 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

Nur nachts , anscheinend doch nicht so einfach mal schnell 50 Wattis zu fangen


----------



## Tuempelteddy (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

Doch, ist eigentlich recht einfach. 
Mit so einem Plümper





 die Würmer ausspülen, warten bis das Wasser wieder klar wird und dann die Würmer einsammeln. Man kann die Würmer auch mit 'ner Taucherflosse ausspülen. Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie mit dem Brett der Dänen,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvaBwHociz0
 erfordert aber ein büschen Übung um nicht ständig umzufallen.


----------



## Kay63 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

Ich hab eine seit vielen Jahren in meinem Besitz. Ihr Geld hat sie sich verdient. Allerdings braucht sie viel Pflege, die Gummis verspröden und geölt werden muss sie im Einsatz regelmäßig.
Für Sandböden ist das Teil eher ungeeignet, weil es nicht so richtig ansaugt. So sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen. An bestimmten Stellen auf Langeland hatte ich Probleme, weil Steine unter dem Schlick waren, so das man die Pumpe vergessen konnte.
Für reines Watt, wie an der Nordsee funzt es prima. Nochmal würde ich sie mir allerdings nicht holen.


----------



## mefofänger (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

meines wissens ist "Brettern" verboten. mfg
ps.: plümpeln geht sehr gut in einer stunde kannst du mit ein bischen glück 100-200 wattis erwischen


----------



## silverfish (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

Hatte mit auch vor mehr als 10 Jahren so ne Pumpe geholt.
Paarmal probiert und dann enttäuscht weggestellt.
Nachdem ich mir die Videos dazu angesehen habe ,weiss ich auch was ich falsch gemacht habe .
Man muss da einfach fixer sein und mehrmals pumpen an der selben Stelle !
Kann es gar nicht erwarten es wieder auszuprobieren .


----------



## Herman Hummerich (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

Moin Leude!

Pumpe kommt drauf an wo! 

Hatte das auch bei den Tommy's gesehen und fix selbst eine gebaut! Das Ding saugt einem so n Knutschfleck an den Hals, aber Würmer sehr mühsam! 

Hatte gedacht damit bei NW in den Senken im Watt mafzig abzuräumen, doch der Sand ist hier einfach zu fest! 
Naja versuch war's wert !

Greetz HH


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

Eine wattpumpe wird ja auch nur bei ebbe benutzt.die hast ja nicht in der Ostsee
Besorgt Euch so ein Tell
BESENSTIEL RAN UND pumped dann klappt es auch mit den Wuermern


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*



Keule71 schrieb:


> Moin, lohnt sich eine Wattwürmerpumpe?
> Hat einer Erfahrung damit oder mit einem Brett?
> Würde es gerne mal ausprobieren, dachte an Sehlendorfer Strand
> Es gibt zwar Wattis bei uns um die Ecke, aber testen würde ich es gerne mal.
> ...


Meinst du die? http://www.angelsport.de/seapoint-wattwurmpumpe_0160007.html


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

diese Art von Wattwurmpumpe wurde urspruenglich in Australian entwickelt. Man benutzt diese bei Ebbe mit 2-10cm Wasser.  In Deutschland nur in der NORDSEE einsetzbar.

Das Rohr ist ca 90 cm lang. VIELLEICHT WENN MANN DAS Rohr 80 cm verlaengert koennte man es benutzen. 

Ich selber plumper in Deutschland.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> diese Art von Wattwurmpumpe wurde urspruenglich in Australian entwickelt. Man benutzt diese bei Ebbe mit 2-10cm Wasser.  In Deutschland nur in der NORDSEE einsetzbar.
> 
> Das Rohr ist ca 90 cm lang. VIELLEICHT WENN MANN DAS Rohr 80 cm verlaengert koennte man es benutzen.
> 
> Ich selber plumper in Deutschland.




Moin Bellyboatangler!

Bin anner Nordsee unterwegs!

Das Watt ist trotz Wasser oben druff zu fest!
Zumindest an der Knock in Whv und Hooksiel und auch in Butjadingen! 
Also Grabegabel! 
greetz HH


----------



## Keule71 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Seapoint Wattwürmerpume!*

Ok, werde es mal mit dem Brett oder mit dem pümpel versuchen, danke für die Antworten 
Gruß Keule


----------

